# Wanted:resting grass livery in the Southeast



## Firenze (27 February 2015)

Hi, we're looking for resting grass livery for the spring/summer, and possibly beyond, for well behaved 14.2 gelding.  I can't be around so need somewhere that will do daily checks and oversee feet trimming etc.  We will consider anywhere in the SE but I'm after personal recommendation.  Thanks for any ideas...


----------



## KVH (28 February 2015)

Mrs Kings in Swanley.
Her advert should be in Pegasus, and possibly Horsemart.


----------



## Firenze (1 March 2015)

thanks very much!


----------



## KVH (1 March 2015)

No problem, I hope you find what you're after.


----------

